# W- more inkle weaving on the Accordion loom



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I canât get over how much Iâm enjoying this loom and all the patterns that are out there, someone even told me about a pattern generator that is online.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I got mine just before Christmas, but haven’t done very much with it yet. The rigid heddles were out of stock & I haven’t gotten them yet, so I decided to try inkle weaving & have only gotten halfway through my first project. Not very happy with it. Think I need to use thinner yarn. I haven’t been on here for about a week, mostly because I keep getting those awful “Amazon” pop ups. (Which I know are spam)


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful bands! Thanks for continuing to share


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh yes, you are having way to much fun!
So what are the straps/ bands used for?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I need to investigate inkle weaving. I love the patterns you've shown.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very PRETTY! I make these too to make handles for baskets I weave.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the colors and pattern!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

You are doing beautiful pieces, and your love of the process shows. Do you have a plan for using them?


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice! Can you share the pattern name and source.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## DirtandYarn (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Very nice! Can you share the pattern name and source.


This pattern is from http://aspinnerweaver.blogspot.com/
There's a lot of great info and free patterns on this site.


----------

